
Laura Ingraham’s advertisers aren’t staging a boycott. It’s a capital strike - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/laura-ingrahams-advertisers-arent-really-staging-a-boycott-its-a-capital-strike/2018/04/04/aba91dd2-382a-11e8-acd5-35eac230e514_story.html
======
Mononokay
> Commentators have raised concerns about the fairness of boycotts and the
> threat they pose to free speech; some conservatives have also attempted to
> initiate counter-boycotts of the companies that have parted ways with
> Ingraham.

Given that money counts as free speech, it's not a threat to it at all - it's
utilization of it.

